# Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread



## piZ (17. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
war grad Spinnfischen mit Gufi und hab leider mal wieder mehr Äste als Fische gefangen (leider gar keiner ).
Wer außer mir kennt das noch, dass statt dem ersehnten Fisch so manch anderes Zeug am Haken hängt.


----------



## BARSCH123 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

ich hab mal einen kinderwagen gefangen |kopfkrat
oder auch mal nen schuh |kopfkrat
oder nen 20 meter langes tuch |kopfkrat

MFG


----------



## angelpfeife (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Da gibt es doch schon einen Zich seiten langen Thread drüber, weiß nur nicht wie der heißt|kopfkrat. Da gings von Kondome an der Elbe bis zu Waale in Italien. War auf jedenfall sehr interressamt zu lesen...:q


----------



## Nobbi 78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hey,
Ich hatte mal nen Teppichläufer am Wobbler und ne Teichmuschel auf Gummifisch die den Hakenbogen voll genommen hatte :vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Faltstuhl,Stiefel und ne Senke!


----------



## Jose (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

ALSO, ich hab ebenso wie ihr manchens holz gedrillt, machnmal sogar mit herzklopfen, vor allem, wenn ein stein eingestiegen ist und rumflabbert wie wilde kopfstöße. aber man sollte dies tests nicht verachten:  vor ca. 2 wochen hab ich nen riesenast aus dem strom gedrillt, immer kurz vor abriß. hat mir aber ein konkretes gefühl für die belastbarkeit des geräts gegeben.
'ne stunde später hatte ich im strom 'nen 80er nassen sack dran, auch wels genannt, und den konnte ich ganz locker und entspannt forcieren.

1a ast-training sei dank


----------



## Jeens (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hallo,
hab auch schon Muscheln, Jacken, Regenkappen und viel Müll von Blechdosen bis Müllsäcke. Manchmal schon interessant was so im Wasser liegt aber auch traurig was welche leute da so reinwerfen. 
Gruß Jens#h


----------



## padotcom (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hab die Woche nen schwarzen BH gefangen.
Dann hatte ich noch einen mordsmäßigen Hänger. Kurz vor Schnurabriss gibt auf einmal was nach und dran hing ein Schnürsenkel. Will garnicht wissen was da am anderen Ende festgehalten hat.

mfg
Peter


----------



## jerkfreak (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Geilster Beifang, den ich je miterlebt habe war Kumpel sein ca 2m langer Alligator (letztes Jahr im USA-Urlaub) der den Gummifrosch noch aus der Luft geschnappt hatte. An dem 30$ Angelset ausm Wal-Mart mit 2,40m Rute mit 10-30g WG nen paar geile, wenn auch seeehr gemächliche Fluchten hingelegt, der Kumpel. Gerade als wir uns dann überlegten, was wir denn ez machen sollten bzw wie Köder wieder raus kriegen oder ob wir den überhaupt "ausgedrillt" kriegen, riss er sein Maul wieder auf und der Köder flog uns (im nachhinein zum Glück) wieder entgegen. Ok, er hätte ruhig noch paar Minuten damit warten können, aber direkt vor den Füßen hät ich den Kumpel eh nicht haben wollen, also wars so schon besser...!  

DIESE paar Minuten werd ich jedenfalls mein ganzes Leben lang wohl nicht vergessen...!


----------



## Philip (17. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Beim Zanderangeln in der Elbe hat hier in Hamburg ein Boardie vor einigen Jahren im Hafen mal einen ganz heftigen Biss gehabt, der Drill war genauso heftig, Kopfschläge, endlich der Meter Zander? Was kam raus? Ein alter Kaffeesack aus Jute der in der Strömung sein bestes gab.

Es gibt hier auch noch irgendwo Bilder im Board wo eine Möve von einem Gummifisch befreit wird, den diese sich wärend des Auswefens im Flug geschnappt hat. Ebenfalls im Hamburger Hafen geschehen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Also abgesehen vom alltäglichen Wahnsinn (Karpfen auf Gufi, Brassen auf Spinner etc.) hab ich schon gefangen:

Der obligatorische schuh auf GuFi
Eine komplett montierte wenn auch schon leicht verrottete Telerute inklussive Rolle und Mono - Schnur ebenfalls auf GuFi.
Eine Aldi-Tüte auf Spinner nachts im Rhein vom Buhnenkopf aus..War direkt unter einem Tragegriff gehakt und hat sich voll in die Strömung gebläht...der Drill meines Lebens!!


----------



## taxel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hallo,

ein C-Netz Autotelefon und einen Piloten Koffer voller Bauunterlagen, einem Reisepass (unleserlich) und einem Zahnarztbonusheft (leserlich) kann ich beisteuern. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## miosga (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich habe schon zwei flusskrebse auf gufi erwischt, als ich den gufi über grund geführt habe. Dann noch etliche kunstköder vom grund geholt und noch einen oberschenkel-dicken ca. 60cm langen baumstamm auf spinner. Da war die Rute auch kurz vorm ende.


----------



## falter78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

nicht direkt gefangen, aber gefunden zählt auch oder? 







außerdem hab ich am Edersee mal fünf Minuten einen Tannenbaum gedrillt


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

2 m Seil
Transistorradioüberreste
Pulli
Jacke
Treibholz
Einkaufstüte


----------



## FishingBully (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Nen einigen Meter langen Armdicken Schlauch der irgendwo am Grund fest hängt. Hab ihn am ende gehakt und dadurch das es ein sehr stabiler war hat er mir immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wenn er sich wieder zurückgebogen hat. Nach ner halben stunde Drill hab ich dann  mein Vater angerufen mit der Bitte er soll ne Taschenlampe und nen Handschuh für den Wallergriff mitbringen. Er hat dann auch nochmal locker 20 min gedrill und nichts bemerkt. Erst als wir dann das Schlauchende im Taschenlampenschein gesehen haben konnten wir nen Kapitalen Waller ausschließen |uhoh:

P.S Konnte den Schlauch nicht landen, liegt also immernoch im See #d


----------



## bafoangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Alleine gestern hat sichs wieder gelohnt:
Gewässer: Edersee
Fänge: 2 Putzlappen (mit Wasser 5-6 Pfund), 1 Plastiktüte mit               Plastikgabeln (voll Schlamm und Wasser, ca 4 Pfund                   und der härteste Drill: ein Sonnenschirm, ca 2m plus                 diverse festhängender Montagen und Schlamm, ca                   30Pfund...


----------



## Zoddl (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Skuril und "fischig" war die Damenbinde letztes Wochenende. Erinnert mich immer an meinen PB von fünf Binden an einem Tag! Die bissen alle auf kleinen schwarz - weissen Gummifisch.


----------



## taxel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Da fällt mir noch ein goldener Eherring ein. Verlustig gegangen ist er dem Ehemann von Katrin. Gefangen habe ich den auf Twister.


----------



## LocalPower (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

- diverse Großäste, Plastetüten und Stofffetzen inkl. beschwerendem Schlamm

- diverse abgerissene Montagen zum Teil mit Gufi´s, Grundbleien, Posen uvm.

- gut 2m Stahlseil (10-12mm Durchmesser)

- Rollschuh (direkt am Schnürsenkel gehakt...wie drangehängt^^)

- Collegemappe inkl. Perso (leserlich und alles komplett bei der Polizei "entsorgt")

- altes Schlüsselbund 

- ne gut 30cm große Barbiepuppe (die hat sich auch gut gewehrt^^)

- Flaschenpost (gekeschert, gelesen und auf Weiterreise geschickt)


----------



## HarryO. (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



FishingBully schrieb:


> Nen einigen Meter langen Armdicken Schlauch der irgendwo am Grund fest hängt. Hab ihn am ende gehakt und dadurch das es ein sehr stabiler war hat er mir immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wenn er sich wieder zurückgebogen hat. Nach ner halben stunde Drill hab ich dann mein Vater angerufen mit der Bitte er soll ne Taschenlampe und nen Handschuh für den Wallergriff mitbringen. Er hat dann auch nochmal locker 20 min gedrill und nichts bemerkt. Erst als wir dann das Schlauchende im Taschenlampenschein gesehen haben konnten wir nen Kapitalen Waller ausschließen |uhoh:
> 
> P.S Konnte den Schlauch nicht landen, liegt also immernoch im See #d


 

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## *angelprofi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Einkaufswagen
Tüte
Muschel
und etliche Bäume xD


----------



## Freelander (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich habe mal in der Ostsee einen alten gammligen Fallschirm der Bundeswehr beim Pilken drangehabt.Ist aber schon zwei Jahre her,das war ein geiles Pumpen sag ich Euch.Wofür der genau war,weiß ich nicht, auf jedenfall nicht für Personen dafür war er dann doch zu klein.Ich vermute mal das das irgendwas mit den Luftsäcken zu tun hatte die die Flieger immer hinter sich herziehen und wo dann drauf geschossen wird.


----------



## Hackersepp (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



> Nen einigen Meter langen Armdicken Schlauch der irgendwo am Grund fest hängt. Hab ihn am ende gehakt und dadurch das es ein sehr stabiler war hat er mir immer wieder Schnur von der Rolle gezogen wenn er sich wieder zurückgebogen hat. Nach ner halben stunde Drill hab ich dann mein Vater angerufen mit der Bitte er soll ne Taschenlampe und nen Handschuh für den Wallergriff mitbringen. Er hat dann auch nochmal locker 20 min gedrill und nichts bemerkt. Erst als wir dann das Schlauchende im Taschenlampenschein gesehen haben konnten wir nen Kapitalen Waller ausschließen |uhoh:
> 
> P.S Konnte den Schlauch nicht landen, liegt also immernoch im See #d


 
Die beste Story überhaupt!  Aber im Fluss wäre der Drill wohl extrem..

Aber irgendwie muss sich das Ganze doch anders als ein Fisch anfühlen, - oder?

Was ich schon hatte:
- Teppich, Unterhose, Baumstümpfe (mit schönen Ködern dran )
- Draht, Montagen, Maschendrahtzaun
- Feuersteine (Hühnergötter)
- Mülltüten, Maisdose, Bierflasche


----------



## jkc (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hi, da wären beim Spinnfischen:

die Sitzbank eine Kinderschaukel
ein Skateboard
eine Baustellenbake
zwei Hundehalsbänder
dieverste Tüten und Getränkekartons
eine Luftmatratze
ein Teppich
hin und wieder mal etwas Tau
ein Scheibenwischer, der sich nur sehr schwer vom Grund löste (Auto auch da?)
abgerissene Montagen aller angelarten (zuletzt Matchpose mit Fisch der aber das Vorfach sprengte)
Hygiene-/ Verhütungsartikel
Stiefel

Beim Karpfenangeln einen Grill

Und ich weiß, wo ein kapitaler Kettcar seinen Standplatz hat, mitten im See, mind. 100 m von jeder Uferlinie!?

Grüße JK


----------



## Nobbi 78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



jkc schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, wo ein kapitaler Kettcar seinen Standplatz hat, mitten im See, mind. 100 m von jeder Uferlinie!?
> 
> Grüße JK



Dann viel Erfolg bei der Kettcarjagd :m
Ich würde es mit schleppen vom Boot aus versuchen!


----------



## Tobi94 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Einen Schnorchler auf Spinner!
Das war der Drill meines Lebens....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Einen Schnorchler auf Spinner!
> Das war der Drill meines Lebens....


Worauf ging der? :q Drillstark?

Hat der regulär gebissen? :q 
Wo gehakt? Oder hast Du ihm einfach die Luftzufuhr abgeklemmt?

--- --- ---

Ich hab schon komplette Angeln gefangen, beim Bootsangeln, die anderen Anglern mal über Board gehüpft sein müssen.
Da kann man am Korrosionszustand trefflich über die Zeitdauer im Wasser rätseln! :m

Am heftigsten war bisher eine Bundeswehrdecke von ca. 2x2m, im Schlamm etwas festgewachsen, die einfach "angebissen" hatte und raus mußte. Anheben ging vom Gewicht her am Ufer schon mal gar nicht ....


----------



## scemler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/7830/nissanf.jpg

Der Köder war ein Hybrida Twitchbait und nen Schnorchel hatte ich auch nicht dabei. xD


----------



## Wallerschreck (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



scemler schrieb:


> Der Köder war ein Hybrida Twitchbait und nen Schnorchel hatte ich auch nicht dabei. xD



Du bist dem Teil wirklich hinterhergetaucht? Respekt


----------



## surfer93 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Bei mir gabs ein etwa 20 meter langes dickes Festmach Tau vermutlich von einem Schiff, bei uns im Nord Ostsee Kanal, dazu dieverse Kunstköder, die an dem Tau hingen, eine Frisbeescheibe und natürlich auch jede menge Holz


----------



## welsfaenger (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

kurz vor Staberhuk ein Fischernetz gigantischen Ausmasses. Gut das das Netz auf der schweren Rute eingestiegen ist, an der normalen leichten Montage hätte ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mal vom Grund gelöst.
Das Netz war so schwer das mein 1,95cm großer und nicht gerade unmuskolöser Bruder es nicht auf einmal ins Boot bekam, Geschätze 50-60 kg schwer.
Gebissen auf japanroten Attractor an einer Quantum Cabo mit Penn 15 kg und einer Byron Ultra Strong Die Rute war als "tote" Rute draussen und der Biss war bei guter Strömung schon ziemlich heftig. Man bekam die Rute kaum noch aus dem Rutenhalter 
Danach war ich so fertig, der Drill auf Biegen und Brechen dauerte mind. 15 min, das ich erstmal eine Hopfenkaltschale zum regenieren hinterherwerfen musste )


----------



## GarstigerKot (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

hallo...

ich hatte mal in spanien ne schildkröte auf mais gefangen...
kampfstark war sie nicht grad aber den hacken musste sie behalten weil ich den einach nicht aus dem maul gelöst bekommen habe...
hatte im fluss auch mal nen bike im drill....da es aber recht seicht war konnte ich das rad per hand landen und ans ufer bringen :q

mfg


----------



## Hanno (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal einen Klassiker gefangen: Einen schönen, alten Wanderstiefel...... :q:q:q 
Der Drill war echt ziemlich heftig, denn weil er mit Sand und Wasser voll war, ist er immer wieder zum Grund abgesunken..... :m

Bei mir warens aber nur zahlreiche Montagen, die andere abgerissen hatten..... Frage mich nur, warum ich die ohne Hänger wieder rausbekommen habe?! Bzw. warum die Montage jemals abgerissen ist, ohne Hindernis.....:q

Zumindest hat es mich bestätigt, da ich auf hochwertige Ausrüstung wert lege und nicht, wie die Vereinskollegen auf Aldi Schnüre etc...... |uhoh::q
lg Hanno


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Moin,
meine fänge beim spinfischen
-Fahrrad
-Grill
-viele dicke äste
-Rolex uhr (wie neu)
-und andere div. dinge die ich nicht zuordnen konnte

einmal ist sogar beim ast mit ne rute zerbrochen:r


----------



## penell (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

ne Rolex Uhr???
Wie geil


----------



## penell (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

nicht das hier noch jemand mit ner 2. Weltkriegsbombe kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



penell schrieb:


> nicht das hier noch jemand mit ner 2. Weltkriegsbombe kommt.


Mit der kann ich notfalls dienen, liegt in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer, sogar erreichbar und markiert mit Boje! :m


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Nicht bei mir, sondern ein alter Angelfreund hat vor 25 Jahren einen nagelneuen Angelschirm rausgezogen und ihn mir geschenkt - damals kostete das Teil schon über 250 DM -und hält bis Heute.

Uli


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Meine skurrilsten Beifänge: Ein Schweineschädel, ein Sandwichmaker, ein Aal auf Wobbler, ein Weihnachtsbaum samt Lichterkette, diverse Schuhe, eine Konservendose mit einem Aal darin....und noch andere Sachen - Elbe halt....#d

Den seltsamsten Beifang hat ein Freund von mir mal vor vielen Jahren gemacht. Er fischte an einem Fleet mit einem schweren Effzett Blinker und warf zu weit. In die Büsche! Er zog wie ein Irrer, der Blinker löste sich, schoß zurück an sein Ufer, schlug in die Böschung ein und tötete einen Hasen, der dort saß! Die Geschichte ist NICHT erfunden, es waren mehrere Leute dabei.... kein Anglerlatein!


----------



## bobbl (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Wow. Das ist krass.


----------



## Räuberspinner (18. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

LOL. Nicht schlecht: Hase auf Blinker. Das hat was.
 Ich hatte bei uns am See schon Blinker auf Gummifisch.
Hechte mit Wobbler samt Stahlvorfach mit Forellenschnur
Den Bagger hatte ich auch schon, oder ein dazugehöriges Stahlseil, dass sich ähnlich verhielt wie der schon angesprochene Schlauch und mich eine ganze Weile zum Narren hielt.
Narürlich diverses Brennholz und ein Motorboot.
Der hatte es etwas eilig und musste wie ein Bescheuerter in die Hafeneinfahrt reinschießen, an der ich mit Riesenblinkern auf Waller gehen wollte.
Mein schreien und winken nahm er zwar zur Kenntniss aber da zog es auch schon Schnur von meiner Rolle.
Die gute 0,27 Whiplash.
Konnte das Boot zwar nicht landen aber immerhin habe ich sein Abziehen in den sicheren Hafen erfolgreich verhindert . Als ich heimging war er immer noch am tauchen und hat meine Schnur aus seinem Antrieb operiert.


----------



## Freelander (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit der kann ich notfalls dienen, liegt in einem unserer Vereinsgewässer, sogar erreichbar und markiert mit Boje! :m


 

Wann kommt der Kampfmittelräumdienst?;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Der war wohl schon da, das ganze Gewässer wurde aufwendig abgesucht, aber so ein Talsperrendammbrecherbömbchen ist auch nicht ohne, und wohl richtig weg im Schlamm.
Mit 500g Grundbleien etc. würde u. werde ich da jedenfalls nicht hinwerfen! :q


----------



## Stauvie (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

dat mit dem hasen erinnert mich an einen fang, den ich mal gemacht hab. war noch in meiner jugendzeit.

spinner in nen busch geworfen, ordentlich gezogen, dat dingen kommt zurückgeflogen und ratet mal wat ich gefangen hab.

MICH 

der drilling saß bis zum anschlag mit 2 haken in meinem bein.


----------



## aal-jäger (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



piZ schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> war grad Spinnfischen mit Gufi und hab leider mal wieder mehr Äste als Fische gefangen (leider gar keiner ).
> Wer außer mir kennt das noch, dass statt dem ersehnten Fisch so manch anderes Zeug am Haken hängt.


 

#hHy,
wer kennst das nicht! Ich hatte schon so einige Dinge am Haken! Holz, Lappen, Tüten, etc! Halt al die Dinge, die die Angler so ins wasser werfen! Schweinerrei!:r


----------



## Koalano1 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Mein PB-Ast lag bei knappen vier Metern, gefangen auf Gummifisch.
Und dann das übliche Kanalzeug wie Luma, Baustellenlicht, Grill, Handtuch, div. Kunstköder, usw.
Und vor kurzem hätt ich beinahe nen weißes Zwergkaninchen gekakt, pfuipfui....


----------



## piZ (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hab heut einen mit Steinen beschwerten Kartoffelsack gefangen.
Aber ohne Katzen drin


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

so nun ich auch mal, hab heute ne schildkröte mit nem wobbler bei uns im Vereinssee geangel. der wobbler hat sich zum glück nur am panzer verhackt. schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## zandi2 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Und vor kurzem hätt ich beinahe nen weißes Zwergkaninchen gekakt, pfuipfui....


 |kopfkrat Hmmm ! Komische Verdauung


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Genial war der alte Schlafsack.
Bis der Megadrill zu ende war und wir endlich wussten, was wir da rausgeholt haben, war Rute, Schnur und Knoten zu 200% getestet.
Der Sack muss aber schon etwas länger an Jahren im Schlamm gesteckt haben.
Kann beim Schreiben schon förmlich wieder reichen, was da am Wasser so gestunken hat.
Ham den dann Tage später nachm abtrocknen restlos geborgen und fachgerecht entsorgt.


----------



## LocalPower (25. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der war wohl schon da, das ganze Gewässer wurde aufwendig abgesucht, aber so ein Talsperrendammbrecherbömbchen ist auch nicht ohne, und wohl richtig weg im Schlamm.
> Mit 500g Grundbleien etc. würde u. werde ich da jedenfalls nicht hinwerfen! :q




|bigeyes bei euch liegt echt so eine "Rollbombe" im Gewässer, mit denen die Briten im WK II die Staudämme geknackt haben?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich habe bis jetzt nur ne komplette Drop-Shot Montage aus meinem Köfferchen beim Auswerfen "gefangen"....|kopfkrat

mfg
Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



LocalPower schrieb:


> |bigeyes bei euch liegt echt so eine "Rollbombe" im Gewässer, mit denen die Briten im WK II die Staudämme geknackt haben?


Na, gesehen hab ich Bomben nicht, das wäre mir auch ein bischen zu unmittelbar dran. #t :q
Hab aber gerade mit meiner Frau zusammen mal sinniert, auf wieviel Bomben wir in unserem Leben wohl schon (unwissentlich!) rumspaziert sind. Orte wie Bad-Zwischenahn/Rostrup oder Braunschweig/Flugplatzaußengebiete wären primäre Bombadierungsziele, und da lag Blindgänger neben Blindgänger. Diese ganze Wiesen und Plätze, wo immer gesagt wurde |znaika: "Geh da mal besser nicht hin, da liegen noch Bomben!", die waren Anfang der 60er sehr zahlreich. Aber man ging halt doch ... vorsichtig.
Wenn dann ein Kind im Hof auf dem Phosphorbombenblindgänger - nur mit einer Gehwegplatte abgedeckt jahrelang spielt, oder im Segelflugvereinsheim dann unter dem Kühlschrank mal wieder eine Bombe gefunden wird, dann wirkt das aus heutiger Sicht surreal - war aber ganz real.

In einigen Talsperrenbereichen sieht man heute noch die gewaltigen Sprengtrichter, auch im Felsen, und bei Sonnenschein tief zu sehen sind da auch heute noch imposante Klippen, die mehr als 10m Felsschichten wegbearbeitet haben.

Hat irgendwo ein Angler schon mal eine Bombe ausgelöst - hoffentlich ja auf große Distanz?


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



zandi2 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Hmmm ! Komische Verdauung



LOOOOOOOOOOOL |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Also man kann was erleben :m als Angler:

250-kg-Fliegerbombe aus dem 2. Weltkrieg
Der Sprengkörper aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg war gestern in der Chemnitz gefunden worden. Am Sonntagabend gegen 18.20 Uhr sichtete ein Angler in Höhe der Fußgängerbrücke Brückenstraße/Schloßstraße einen bombenähnlichen Gegenstand und informierte die Polizei. 
http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz/6369866.html

Grausiger Fund: Angler entdeckt Toten an der Dröda
Einen grausigen Fund hat ein Angler an der Talsperre Dröda gemacht. An der Vorsperre, dort wo einst das inzwischen geflutete Dorf Rammelsreuth gestanden hat und unweit der B 173, entdeckte er am Samstagabend gegen 18.30 Uhr eine Leiche im Wasser.
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/REGIONALES/VOGTLAND/OBERES_VOGTLAND/1501060.html


----------



## Pike-Piekser (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Bei uns liegt das Zeug auch ohne Ende rum. 5-10 Entschärfungen pro Jahr sind durchaus drin. Knallt übrings schön, wenn mal wieder eine gesprengt wird. Hab auch schon eine gefunden, ne Mörsergranate und son Sch... ebenfalls.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich würde ja gerne mal das Gesicht des Anglers sehen, der es schafft mit seinem Grundblei so ein Ding hochzujagen... "|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes War ich das???"


----------



## fischforsch (26. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Also beim pilken im Sogenfjord, hatte ich mein Dillerlebnis der dritten Art. Mit 60er Dyneema, ca. 50 kg Tragkraft hakte ich in 200 Meter Tiefe etwas gigantisches. Es ließ sich ca.40 Meter ins Freiwasser ziehen, schoss aber dannach sofort wieder in die Tiefe. Nach einer Weile war klar was am Haken hing - ein Tiefseekabel! Ich brauchte letztendlich "nur" 45 Minuten um den Wirbel zum brechen zu bringen, damit nicht die ganze Schnur verloren geht.(versucht mal ein 50kg tragendes Gummiband zu zerreißen, dann wisst ihr was ich durch hab...)
Sonst viel Holz,ein Taucher (worauf ich wirklich nicht stolz bin),Tüten und Zeugs eben.


----------



## Koalano1 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

:q:q
Oh, man...
Natürlich meine ich ge*h*akt!
Da musste ich selbst schmunzeln!


----------



## Downbeat (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Um das Thema mal wieder rauf zu holen (ich find`s echt superwitzig)...
Ich sass vor ein paar Monaten mit nem Kumpel am Teich und hab versucht nen paar sportliche Forellis zu erwischen. Wir hatte je eine aktive und eine passive Rute wobei mein Kumpel etwas abseits stand und nen Spiro bewegt hat.
Auf einmal fängt meine Grundrute an zu ziehen, ich ran und schlag... super, Gegenwehr also Leine reinholen und im selben Moment geht die Posenrute von meinem Kumpel...
Endeffekt: Mein aufschwimmender Grund- und sein Posenköder hatten sich genau gegenseitig gehakt, aber wirklich Hakenbogen in Hakenbogen#c
Aber Top Drill!:q

(Kein Spinnbeifang, aber trotzdem gut denk ich. 
Beim Spinnen das übliche halbe Bäume, Plastiktüten {immer wieder ein schöner Drill} und auch mal ne komplette Mullbinde [kein Aal tanzt schöner:m])


----------



## snorreausflake (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich durfte neulich nen Köfieimer drillen,hat sich ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt der Bursche:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ein Klappstuhl auf Salmo Slider


----------



## porbeagle (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich schließ mich an habe ein totes Huhn in einer Plastiktasche (großer Discounter)gefangen.War kein so guter Drill hing vielleicht daran das das Huhn auch nicht mehr so gut war.
Was mich aber am meisten beschäftigt wer kauft so ein Teil um es dann ins Wasser zu schmeißen?


----------



## Otternase (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Als ich vor Jahren mal einen kleinen Teich mit GuFi beangelt habe, hab ich kurz vorm rausholen des Köders bemerkt, dass ich ne Perücke auf der Spule hab. Köder also im Wasser gelassen und das Schlamassel beseitigt. Als ich die Schnur dann wieder aufspulte und Kontakt zum Köder aufnahm ein großer Widerstand...Dachte natürlich an einen Ast und pumpte ihn ran. Als dann aber plötzlich ein schnabelartiges Maul die Wasseroberfläche durchbrach rutschte mir das Herz in die Hose. Eine gut 8 Kilo schwere Schnappschildkröte hatte sich den Gufi geschnappt. Hab das Viech dann gekeschert und irgendwie mit der Zange enthackt als es schon wieder auf dem Weg ins Wasser war. Die Schildkröte hatte offensichtlich noch mehr Respekt vor mir, als ich vor ihr, da sie nach der Aktion wieder schnurstracks und laut fauchend ins Wasser verschwand. Fragt mich bloss nicht, wie die in den Teich kam...will ich garnicht wissen. #c


----------



## angelmax2910 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

heute gabs nen etwa 50 pfund sctock;


----------



## e!k (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte heute wieder ein Erlebnis in Sachen ungewöhnliche Beifänge (ich wusste allerdings nicht um die Existenz dieses Threaths und habe deswegen kein Foto gemacht  ) 

Aber ich habe eine ca. 2m² große Fußmatte gefangen  
(übrigens auf Gummifisch und hing auch nur am Angstdrilling  ) 

Hat auch ganz gut "Alarm" gemacht. 

Aber das beste Erlebnis hatte ich bereits beim ersten Wurf. Nicht böses ahnend werfe ich aus und in genau diesem Moment starten sämtliche Enten, die auf dem Kanal saßen und was passiert natürlich ? Genau, eine fliegt bei mir in die Schnur    Das war ein Theater...man kann es sich nicht vorstellen xD 
Glücklicherweise (die Ente hatte sich irgendwie in der Schnur verfangen) konnte sie sich recht schnell wieder befreien und das einzige was dann noch in der Schnur hing war eine einzelne Feder 


Mfg Jan


----------



## Downbeat (1. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hell Yeah!
Ich wusste es war ne gute Idee diesen Trööt wiederzubeleben !
@Otternase
Wo befindet sich der Schildkrötentümpel? Ich brauch noch was für die Weihnachtssuppe


----------



## Brikz83 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Wo : Warnow
Wetter : Wolken
Wer : ich
Montage : Mepps agila gr. 4
Was : Landmannrundgrill inklusive 2 Krebse

--> hätte eigentlich nur Spriritus draufschütten müssen und es hätte grilled Lobster gegeben


----------



## Veit (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Hatte gestern einen kapitalen Wasserschlauch. War eine ganz schöne Mühe den auf die Spundwand hochzubekommen. Hat aber geklappt. Länge ca. 3 Meter. Leider hab ich vergessen einen Foto zu machen...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte mal so ne alte Bergmannslaterne auf Wobbler... 
Und JA, das Licht hat noch gebrannt :q


----------



## Tiger65 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte mal das Glück beim twistern und das vor Zeugen
einen Geldbeutel mit der guten alten D-Mark ( Inhalt 32.-)
zu hacken und zu laden.:vik:


----------



## Brikz83 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



Tiger65 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Glück beim twistern und das vor Zeugen
> einen Geldbeutel mit der guten alten D-Mark ( Inhalt 32.-)
> zu hacken und zu laden.:vik:


 
nicht übel.....
Das wären heute immerhin gefühlte 10 euronen


----------



## fisch im netz (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Beifänge beim Spinfischen... gibts einige, davon sind mir grad auf die Schnelle noch folgende im Sinn...*
> 
> natürlicher Art:* Flusskrebs auf geschleppten Wobbler, Schleie auf GuFi, Karpfen auf Gufi, Brassen auf GuFi, Muscheln auf diverse KuKös
> 
> *künstlicher Art:* alte gammlige KuKös, ne schlammige Bierkiste (echt derber Belastungstest für die -24g Skelli die erstmal überhaupt vom Boden zu lösen!), Einkaufstüten und diverser anderer Müll der von irgendwelchen Idioten ins Gewässer entsorgt wurde#d




Ja dem schliess ich mich an, aber bei mir hängt immer mehr von dem künstlichem Zeug drin...also je nach dem an welchem See ich fische. Ist schon lästig:c


----------



## orchidee (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Bei mir gab es neben alten Gufis und sonstigem Kleinkram auch schon kapitalere Beifänge. Sehr gerne erinnere ich mich da an einen Eimer voll Schlamm. Dieser war aber nicht regulär, sondern seitlich gehakt, was die Drillzeit noch mal deutlich verlängerte.


----------



## paul hucho (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

nice fish 

guer einstieg für die neue hechtsaison am 1.5 , diesen jahres....|bigeyes








#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Einkaufswagen
Damenbinde
Wollhandkrabbe - die fange ich allerdings öfters beim Bottom Bouncing


----------



## ProBass99 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Und ich hab mal ne schöne Holzpfeife aus dem Wasser gezogen. Habe die aber noch nicht benutzt  haha 

achso noch etwas ... sollte vielleicht jemand ein Samsung Handy am Haken haben, dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich meins


----------



## ali-angler (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Letztes Jahr am Rhein, ich und ein Kollege liegen um 3 Uhr Nachts tief und fest schlafend im Zelt auf einmal geht der Bissanzeiger los. So richtig Disco im Partyzelt, mein kollege sprintet los, zieht sein rechten Stiefel über sein rechten Fuß, zieht mein rechten Stiefel über sein linken Fuß und humpelt los. Ich zieh mein linken Stiefel an, finde mein rechten Stiefel nicht und lauf mit einem Schuh hinterher um zu keschern. Da mach ich di funzel an und seh das er ein kapitalen Lappen gehakt hat, der von der Strömung erfasst wurde und ein voll run hingelegt hat. Muss immernoch lachen wenn ich dran denke wie doof wir beide wohl ausgesehn haben einer mit 2 rechten Stiefeln und dem fetten Lappen und einer mit einem Stiefel und Kescher, total verballert aus dem Schlaf gerissen


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte letztens noch diesen schönen und todesmutigen Beifang  Ob der Gute nun Fressen oder sich Paaren wollte wird man wohl nie erfahren ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*


----------



## Brikz83 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich denke die suchten nur ne Mitfahrgelegenheit...


----------



## goolgetter (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Habe ich nicht selber gefangen aber ein Mitboardi den ich kenne.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139742&page=129

Betrag: 1285


----------



## stefannn87 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Was auch immer das war, ne Brasse wars wohl nicht.. Naja dachte erst das es was Kapitales wär da der Fisch ja ordentlich Druck gemacht hat da er seitlich lief 

Auch en skurieler Beifang war ein Aal mit Spinner, den könnt ihr in meinem Album bestaunen |bla:


----------



## Wizard2 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

das kenn ich, hatte auch schon karpfen auf gummi, teichmuschel auf jerk, fahrräder(einmal sogar ein tandem), mofa und einkaufswagen. fahrräder, mofa und einkaufswagen ließen sich bei mir aber nur mittels köderretter bergen.

hier dieses feldbett hab ich letztes frühjahr gefangen, 


http://img177.*ih.us/img177/6785/angeln052.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.ushttp://*ih.us


----------



## barschkönig (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte auch schon allerhand Zeugs am Haken als Beifang wie z.B einen Baum ( 3 meter lang voll mit Wasser)
Mülltüten bis Tetrapacks (auch wenn sie aus Pappe sind verrotten sie doch nicht)

Dann hatte ich auch mal nen ganzen Angelladen am Haken also ein riesiges Schnurgewirr mit ca 10 Futterkörben altem Spinnzeug und Blei wo auch nur noch die Hälfte zu gebrauchen war.

Aber der beste Beifang war immer noch ein Marmorkarpfen von 30 pfund und 95cm länge.:vik:


----------



## herrdestümpels (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> Und ich hab mal ne schöne Holzpfeife aus dem Wasser gezogen. Habe die aber noch nicht benutzt  haha
> 
> achso noch etwas ... sollte vielleicht jemand ein Samsung Handy am Haken haben, dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich meins


Des kann auch des von einem Kumpel sein.
Beim steine springen lassen  Verwechselt! ;-)


----------



## angelpfeife (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



herrdestümpels schrieb:


> Des kann auch des von einem Kumpel sein.
> Beim steine springen lassen  Verwechselt! ;-)


Ahaha jetzt ernsthaft? Obwohl sowas in der Art ist jedem schon mal passiert oder? Bei mir wars an Sylvester nen böller und nen Feuerzeug|rolleyes


----------



## Colophonius (3. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Als junger BUrsche war ich mal mit meinem Bruder unterwegs.
Meine Eltern hatten uns abgesetzt und mein Bruder fing ein Schweinegebiss.
Allerdings war zu der Zeit auch eine Frau in der gegend verschwunden, was in unseren unwissenden Köpfen vorging könnt ihr euch sicher denken :/.

Als wir abgeholt wurden (an der Fangstelle haben wir nicht mehr geaangelt) hat uns unser Vater dann auf das Missverständnis aufmerksam gemacht und uns von dem Gedanken die Polizei zu rufen abgebracht


----------



## e!k (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

So ich wurde heute auch durch einen recht skurilen Beifang entschneidert  
Auch wenn eigentlich das Wetter nicht gepasst hat für diese Spezies  konnte ich dennoch eine stattliche Schaufel zu einem Landgang überreden


----------



## barschkönig (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Immerhin etwas


----------



## Hellge (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



e!k schrieb:


> So ich wurde heute auch durch einen recht skurilen Beifang entschneidert
> Auch wenn eigentlich das Wetter nicht gepasst hat für diese Spezies  konnte ich dennoch eine stattliche Schaufel zu einem Landgang überreden


Da hast du gleich was für den Winter


----------



## Hellge (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Mein schönster Beifang, ne Platte auf 15gr Mefo Blinker dieses Jahr in Dänemark.


----------



## barschkönig (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



Hellge schrieb:


> Mein schönster Beifang, ne Platte auf 15gr Mefo Blinker dieses Jahr in Dänemark.


 

Hasste den Blinker über Grund geschliffen?:q


----------



## fischlandmefo (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Moin,wir waren mal mit dem Boot vorm Kap Arkona unterwegs um ein paar Dorsche auf die Planken zu legen. Plötzlich hatte der Onkel meiner Frau einen hammerharten Biss.... und nach langem Drill hatte er eine wunderbare leichte Pilkrute mit einer wunderbaren und voll funktionstüchtigen Rolle von Quantum am Haken!!! Haben wir gelacht,und die Rute ist heute noch voll im Gebrauch!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## barschkönig (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Also beim Mefoangeln hatte ich außer Kraut mal nen Aal als Beifang der aber nicht mehr so ganz Gesund war.


----------



## paul hucho (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



ProBass99 schrieb:


> achso noch etwas ... sollte vielleicht jemand ein Samsung Handy am Haken haben, dann ist es höchstwahrscheinlich meins





ausser in der wupper, dann von mir :q:q:q


#h


----------



## Hellge (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Hasste den Blinker über Grund geschliffen?:q



Nö, ne Welle hatte ihn auf ne Sandbank gedrückt und die Platte sauber gehakt.:q


----------



## herrdestümpels (5. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ahaha jetzt ernsthaft? Obwohl sowas in der Art ist jedem schon mal passiert oder? Bei mir wars an Sylvester nen böller und nen Feuerzeug|rolleyes


Ja ernsthaft!
Obwohl ich glaub das ich lieber mein Handy mit nem Stein verwechsel als nen Böller mit nem Feuerzeug!!


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Vor 30min:
Eine Blechdose mit nem Backstein drin,ein paar Kabeln/Draht und zwei Wobblern dran |rolleyes

Das Ding hing ziemlich fest im Schlamm,aber mit langsamem gleichmäßigem Zug gings dann doch noch raus.Komisch,dass bei der geringen Wassertiefe und der Stelle nicht nochmehr Köder dranhingen...


----------



## zanderandi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Ich hatte vorhin einen Grill dran, Würstchen waren leider nicht mehr drauf :q

Mfg


----------



## Colophonius (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Vor 30min:
> Eine Blechdose mit nem Backstein drin,ein paar Kabeln/Draht und zwei Wobblern dran |rolleyes
> 
> Das Ding hing ziemlich fest im Schlamm,aber mit langsamem gleichmäßigem Zug gings dann doch noch raus.Komisch,dass bei der geringen Wassertiefe und der Stelle nicht nochmehr Köder dranhingen...



Diese Dosengeschichte erinnert mich irgendwie an die alten Blinkerstorys von "Siggi und Achim" (so genial, schade, dass die nichtmehr neu geschrieben werden). Episode: Köderfalle


----------



## Kark (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*

Das würde ich mal als klassisches Ködergrab bezeichnen


----------



## SmokaLot (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der "skurrile Beifänge beim Spinnfischen" -Thread*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Auch en skurieler Beifang war ein Aal mit Spinner, den könnt ihr in meinem Album bestaunen |bla:



hab ich den vielleicht auch in der angelwoche gesehen?


----------

